# Aspire T 180 Keyboard Diagram



## ralph888 (Sep 1, 2007)

I have an Acer Aspire AST 180. I can not not find a user guide 
showing a diagram for the key board. I have called Acer Tech.	
support. They did not know . Gave me the old run-around. There
email answer was just as bad. I downloaded there user guide,
nothing. I have tried a lot of diffrent places,and can not find a 
diagram of my key board. What I would like to know is, at the 
top left, is a row of keys starting with the first key having a [Z] on 
it. then there are ten more key to the right of the [Z] . What is 
the fuction of all these keys? If anyone knows where I can find
the answer to my question, I would greatly appreciate it. 
Thank You


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Is there any model number or any other identifying information on the top or bottom of keyboard itself? There is a possibility that the Aspire T180 computer came with different models of keyboards. Are the other ten keys marked in any way?


----------



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

http://www.fixya.com/support/acer/keyboards_and_mice/f20230

You could try this website to look for the keyboard that looks like yours. I was unable to match one of those boards with your model desktop, sorry. But, hopefully you can find yours there.


----------



## ralph888 (Sep 1, 2007)

The first key after the {z} has a picture of the world {globe] above it. The next has an envelope above it. Next has a spy glass. next l<< Next >/ll Next a square Next >>l Next vol+ Next vol- next Picture of a speaker.I understand most of the keys. But after the spy glass I don't understand the next four .


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Is there any kind of label on the back or bottom side of the keyboard that gives the brand and model number of the keyboard?


----------



## ralph888 (Sep 1, 2007)

The brand is Acer,and the model # is KU-0355. The ID: # is CEM2


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Sorry to say that I don't have any answers for you.

I could not find any documentation for the KU-0355 keyboard. I did find a number of web sites that have sold or are selling the particular model and have it listed as a multi-media Canadian/French model. The pictures did show the row of keys you described but were much to small to see the markings on the keys.

The only T180 user manual I could find on line showed a different keyboard. I also found some people asking for drivers for that particular model.


----------



## ralph888 (Sep 1, 2007)

I very much appreciate your effort in trying to solve my problem. Thank You cwwozniak


----------

